# Nvidia: 191.07 WHQL



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

Neuester Displaytreiber:

Windows XP 32bit
Windows XP 64bit
Vista 32 und Windows 7 32 bit
Vista 64 und Windows 7 64 bit

Release Notes


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2009)

Bitte eine Quelle verlinken und hier zumindest ein paar kleine Informationen aus eigener Note schreiben. So ist das keine News.


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Quelle = Herstellerseite, spricht ja wohl für sich selbst. Und was meinst du, soll ich an eigener Note da am besten hinschreiben? 

Wenn man auf irgendeinen der Treiberlinks klickt, hat man direkt alles parat. Schöner könnt ich es auch nicht verfassen. 

Auch wenn dieser Thread nicht im gewünschten Stil von Thilo verfasst ist, so ist er vom Inhalt zumindest im PCGHX-Forum neu.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Oktober 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Die Quelle = Herstellerseite, spricht ja wohl für sich selbst. Und was meinst du, soll ich an eigener Note da am besten hinschreiben?  Wenn man auf irgendeinen der Treiberlinks klickt, hat man direkt alles parat. Schöner könnt ich es auch nicht verfassen.  Auch wenn dieser Thread nicht im gewünschten Stil von Thilo verfasst ist, so ist er vom Inhalt zumindest im PCGHX-Forum neu.



@kmf bissl Mühe geben! 
Quelle nvidia.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> WHQL-Treiber für die GeForce Grafikprozessoren der Serien 6, 7, 8, 9 und 200 für Desktop-PCs und ION.
> *Neu bei Version 191.07:*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saab-FAN (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Leistungssteigerungen bei aktivierter Kantenglättung sind ja schon ziemlich enorm. 
Kann man irgendwie nachprüfen, ob "geschummelt" wird und Qualität zugunsten von Performance geopfert wird?


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Die Quelle = Herstellerseite, spricht ja wohl für sich selbst. Und was meinst du, soll ich an eigener Note da am besten hinschreiben?


Eine direkte Quellenangabe ist Pflicht -> Urheberrecht und Kontrolle unsererseits.



kmf schrieb:


> Wenn man auf irgendeinen der Treiberlinks klickt, hat man direkt alles parat. Schöner könnt ich es auch nicht verfassen.


Es fehlen ein paar wenige eigene Sätze, und eventuell der Change-Log - das sollte wohl drin sein.



kmf schrieb:


> Auch wenn dieser Thread nicht im gewünschten Stil von Thilo verfasst ist, so ist er vom Inhalt zumindest im PCGHX-Forum neu.


Hier geht es nicht um den gewünschten Stil einer einzelnen Person. PCGHX-Usernews sind von der Main aus sichtbar. Von daher haben wir den Anspruch, dass eine News zumindest das Wesentliche enthält, oder hast du auf der Main schon mal eine News - bestehend aus ein paar Links gesehen.

Wenn es dir also zu viel Arbeit ist, hier ein wenig zu schreiben, dann verzichte bitte komplett auf das Schreiben, denn mit diesen paar Links verursachst du mehr Arbeit als es Nutzen hat.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (6. Oktober 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eine direkte Quellenangabe ist Pflicht -> Urheberrecht und Kontrolle unsererseits.
> 
> Es fehlen ein paar wenige eigene Sätze, und eventuell der Change-Log - das sollte wohl drin sein.


 
Wenn man über das verlinkte mit dem Mauscursor fährt steht da doch Nvidia.de -> Quelle

Changelog -> Genau das selbe wie beim Beta Treiber, nur halt jetzt mit WHQL Stempel 

P.S.: Ja ist schon richtig, eben die kurz die Quelle nennen und die Änderungen auflisten hätte trotzdem nicht geschadet


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir geht der treiber bei Spielen sehr gut ,aber bei 3M06 gabs gleichmal 2K Punkte weniger
Bei wohlgemerkt gleichen treibereinstellungen


----------



## Spawn1702 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sind da auch neue Physx Treiber enthalten?


----------



## Soulblader (6. Oktober 2009)

Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Sind da auch neue Physx Treiber enthalten?



Jap siehe hier: KLICK MICH


----------



## chiller93 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr die Temperatur nicht mehr auslesen könnt??!

Also bei meiner GTX285 funktioniert das nicht mehr..

lg Danny


----------



## Spawn1702 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok, die hab ich schon für den Batman patch installiert...Danke


----------



## SmOoTh! (6. Oktober 2009)

@chiller93
Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temp. denn aus? Ist das Problem auch bei anderen?


----------



## Shady (6. Oktober 2009)

Ah, sehr schön. Hatte ich gar nich gesehn gestern.
Der 191.03 ist bei mir super gelaufen. Die vorher ab den 185ern haben bei der Installation IMMER zu Bluescreens geführt...


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Oktober 2009)

chiller93 schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr die Temperatur nicht mehr auslesen könnt??!
> 
> Also bei meiner GTX285 funktioniert das nicht mehr..
> 
> lg Danny


 

Hab genau das gleiche Problem mit meiner GTX 285, bei Speedfan zeigt er mir 0 Grad an.

Würde mal gerne wissen ob jemand von PCGH solche Probleme schon hatte.


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Hab genau das gleiche Problem mit meiner GTX 285, bei Speedfan zeigt er mir 0 Grad an.


schon probiert, das config file löschen und neu anlegen.. ?
immer noch null.. ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Oktober 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> schon probiert, das config file löschen und neu anlegen.. ?
> immer noch null.. ?


 

OK dumme Frage wo finde ich das


----------



## chiller93 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomme mit jedem Programm 0°C angezeigt, oder gar nix (everest) dann hab ich cod4 gestartet, das ganze game hat sich aufgehängt.

Ich also den alten Treiber wieder installiert (190.62WHQL) und dann über den Gerätemanager den Trieber suchen lassen, dann noch mal den 191.07 drüber gebügelt (wegen der Nvidia- Systemsteuerung) und jz geht alles.

PS: Ich habe Windows 7


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

so:

jeweils ein frisches vista64-image: 
sowohl bei "einfach drüber" von den letzten beiden, als auch
bei abgesichert und deinstalliert, ccleander, reboot, installiert
bei SPEEDFAN 0°

rivatuner zeigt sich unbeeindruckt und meldet im moment: 31°C Chip, 38° PCB.
liegt für mich wohl eher an speedfan und diversen anderen tools als am treiber selbst.

damit leben und geduldig auf ein update warten.. ?
die ausführenden persönlichkeiten wurden entsprechend informiert..
wird also vielleicht nicht so lange dauern..

randbemerkung: der physixteil wird unter software/deinstallieren nicht mehr explizit angeführt.
stereskopietreiber wurde wie immer wieder deinstalliert..


----------



## Woohoo (6. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es bei dem Treiber kein ambient occlusion mehr oder wo findet man das jetzt?


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

wuhu > genau dort wo es immer war und noch immer ist:
nv 3d systemeinstellungen, dritte von unten..

allgemeiner nachtrag: furmark 1.7 ist auch betroffen (zero-temp)
kein celsius-burnin mehr ..


----------



## Woohoo (6. Oktober 2009)

Okay, danke ich war wohl blind.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Oktober 2009)

chiller93 schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr die Temperatur nicht mehr auslesen könnt??!
> 
> Also bei meiner GTX285 funktioniert das nicht mehr..
> 
> lg Danny



Den Fehler gab es auch in der 191.03 Beta. 
Ich hab im zugehörigen Thread die Lösung gepostet. Sollte auch mit dem  neuen Treiber gehen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1143123-post16.html


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Den Fehler gab es auch in der 191.03 Beta.
> Ich hab im zugehörigen Thread die Lösung gepostet. Sollte auch mit dem neuen Treiber gehen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1143123-post16.html


 

Und wo finde ich da das Tool


----------



## Shady (7. Oktober 2009)

Grad installiert. Bei mir läuft er ohne Probs, im Gegensatz zu den 186ern-190er...
Iwie hatte mit den letzten Versionen immer jmd. Probleme...


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Grad installiert. Bei mir läuft er ohne Probs, im Gegensatz zu den 186ern-190er...
> Iwie hatte mit den letzten Versionen immer jmd. Probleme...


 
Hast du deinen alten treiber davor gelöscht. Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht richtig


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ght der Treiber nach 2 Tagen gar nicht mehr und die Kiste verweigerte sämtliches Booten...


----------



## Shady (7. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Hast du deinen alten treiber davor gelöscht. Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht richtig




Hab 'ne einfach drüber gezogen. Hab allerdings auch noch 'ne alte Graka (8800Ultra), in so fern nich relevant für die Leute mit den GTX2XXXern


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den auch drüber gezogen und seit dem hab ich auch die Probleme. Hab dann alles Gelöscht und neu drauf gemacht aber die probleme bleiben.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den auch drüber gebügelt und keine Probleme


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Und wo finde ich da das Tool



Direkt Link wenn du das nicht in den Comments von Obmu2ks Blog findest. 
http://download.orbmu2k.de/files/NvidiaSernsorCacheReset.zip


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Direkt Link wenn du das nicht in den Comments von Obmu2ks Blog findest.
> http://download.orbmu2k.de/files/NvidiaSernsorCacheReset.zip


 

Danke jetzt geht es wieder


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (9. Oktober 2009)

muss man wenn man das NvidiaSernsorCacheReset neustart machen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir war das so das ich keinen gemacht hatte, aber schaden kann es nicht. Werden deine Temps. wieder angezeigt


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (9. Oktober 2009)

jo habe gerade gemacht und jetzte geht es wieder gut mit speefan

danke


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Oktober 2009)

Gerne doch gut frage ich nehme selber Speedfan


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (9. Oktober 2009)

jo hat sich erledigt jetzte zeigt mir GPU-z das gleiche an 38°C an keine ahnung warum eben was andres war naja jetzte ist alles wieder gut danke erstmal


----------

